# Six Pack Diet



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi, Following an disagrement with my trining partner yesterday we have entered in to a cash bet for best 6pack by our holiday (end of april) so far this year ive cut about 63-64lbs and toned up quite a bit, i am looking for the best diet info to get my body fat right down, i have been using a form of TKD to keep my weight in check and i am droping on average 2-3lbs a week, here is a link to my progress so far on my journel bear in mind i have lost another 5lbs since last pic, can anyone est body fat so i know roughly how far ive got to go?

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/117828-grants-fat-fit-journal.html

thanks a lot

grant


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

BUMP,

also reading back over this i ddnt give much info (sorry)

My sups are curently pre and post creatine, morning noon night HMB BCAA+, evening vit d and c with omega 3-6-9.

I am curently limiting to 1500cal per day with 30g carbs with 15g on top before heavy lifting workout with post work out protein shake.

curently work abs 3 times per week 45 min routein with 20mins HIIT on step machine after every sesion average 600 reps abs per workout.

ANY advice on gettin this stomach flat and defined will be greatly apreciated.

Thanks

Grant


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

Ultimate diet 2.0 mate.

Download it for free on one of the many torrent sites, the author has earned enough imo....

Mix the reccomended diet with the recommended workout plan, throw in some cardio and you'll be ripped to the d1ck in no time.... Seriously, it's that good. Stick with that until the end of April and you'll be in great shape, i guarantee it.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Doink said:


> the author has earned enough imo....


I'm sure he would be delighted to hear that...


----------



## J55TTC (Nov 2, 2009)

fasted morning cardio every day


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

what sort of length time and intensity do you do fasted cardio for in the morning before eating?

would skiping running cycling be ok?

cheers

grant


----------



## Virtus (Apr 30, 2007)

Becareful about dropping your calories to low, otherwise you'll be defeating the object and slowing your metablosim down and more than likely breaking down proteins instead of fat. Don't fall into the trap of lower and lower calories equals more quicker weight loss, because it will be muscle loss and not fat loss.


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

my typical diet at the moment is:

breakfast:1 slice of brown toast folded in 1/2 with 2 thin slices of chedar cheese in with butter. (1 cup of tea)

lunch eperami (meat sausage of sum form) cottage cheese, 2 eggs.

mid afternoon: usualy skip this if i do eat i have 2 slices of chicken with colslaw

dinner: 2 chicken breasts with 1 small red onion and 2 rashers of bacon with 5-6 mushrooms.(water to drink)

I will admit that i do limit my self some days in the hope to loose a bit more weight, also i am contending with an elbow injury atmo so only working out abs and legs with cardio until fixed.

cheers grant


----------



## Virtus (Apr 30, 2007)

That is a very bad diet mate. Your eating next to nothing, and what you are eating is poor. Your metabolism will be shot and your body will be eating muscle.


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

i have only been using this diet the last 3 weeks to try and limit carbs, can anyone recomend a rough diet that will be more benifical please? i will eat prety much anything, i want to get serious with my traing and i know diet is a big part but i have the dieting know how of a brick please help lol.

Thanks Grant


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

sorry for replying to my self but got a little aditional time to add more info (hopfuly to get more help).

i have just worked through this link http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/5071-formulating-your-diet-beginers-5.html

and came out with an over all daily target of 4133.51cal, i want to bulk up but i also want to trim to about 11-12% body fat so diet is a trickey point for me, at the moment the general rule is avoid carbs eat as much meat eggs cheese milk fish as possible, i do generaly eat a whole red cabage a week 4 red onoins 3 pepers 4 carrots 2 potato's and i take omega 3-6-9- for essential oils, i have been limiting to 1200-1500 cal per day aprox so i understand from what im reading this is not good, my definition is coming out and i have lost a nice bit of weight but i also have not gained any muscle mass, i would be very greatful for help with my diet, i have a kitchenette in my office so i can eat as little and often as i like  THANKS A LOT Grant


----------



## control (Jun 15, 2008)

Why don't you try a CKD style diet? Might suit you more?


----------



## J55TTC (Nov 2, 2009)

Grantewhite said:


> what sort of length time and intensity do you do fasted cardio for in the morning before eating?
> 
> would skiping running cycling be ok?
> 
> ...


I do an hour either uphill walking or stationary cycle. Key thing is to keep heart rate at about 125 BPM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

Like I said before ultimate diet 2.0 suits your needs. It's a ckd based diet. Nobody going to sort your diet out for you, come up with something you feel would suffice and post it up for people to lookout. Put the legwork in yourself or pay a nutritionist to do it for you...


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

my laptop is broken atmo so using mother in laws pc so cant download anything lol i will try do some research online and outline a better diet for m self and see if i can get some help pulling that inline,

thanks for the replys

Grant


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Crikey that diet is really terrible.


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi guys, been looking online and got a meal plan outlined (as below) please critisise and amend if you like i think this will be a much cleaner better alternative to the diet ive been starving my self on, added to the diet i will still be taking my sups as follows:

am: HMB. BCAA+ VIT C, VIT D,

lunch: HMB, BCAA+ OMEGA 3-6-9.

before bed: HMB, BCAA, OMEGA 3-6-9 VIT D.

Mon:

Meal 1 : 100G OATS ,25G RAISENS ,HONEY.

Meal 2 : 1 GRILLED CHICKEN BREAST

Meal 3 : 3 WHOLE EGGS ,30G CHEESE ,3 SPRING ONIONS

Meal 4 : TIN OF TUNA WITH LIGHT MAYO

Meal 5 : BAKED POTATO CHEESE BEANS SALAD

Meal 6 :HURRICANE PROTEIN SHAKE VANILLA

TUE:

Meal 1 :2 BAGLES, CHEESE

Meal 2 : 2 SLICES OF TURKEY

Meal 3 : 50G RICE, 200G MEAT, MIXED VEG

Meal 4 : 2 WHOLE EGGS

Meal 5 : 50G BROWN PASTA, TOMATO SAUCE,PEPERS,ONIONS,MUSHROOMS,100G BACON OR HAM.

Meal 6 : HURRICANE PROTEIN SHAKE VANILLA

WED:

Meal 1 : 100G OATS ,25G RAISENS ,HONEY.

Meal 2 : 1 GRILLED CHICKEN BREAST

Meal 3 : 3 WHOLE EGGS ,30G CHEESE ,3 SPRING ONIONS

Meal 4 : TIN OF TUNA WITH LIGHT MAYO

Meal 5 : BAKED POTATO CHEESE BEANS SALAD

Meal 6 :HURRICANE PROTEIN SHAKE VANILLA

THU:

Meal 1 :2 BAGLES, CHEESE

Meal 2 : 2 SLICES OF TURKEY

Meal 3 : 50G RICE, 200G MEAT, MIXED VEG

Meal 4 : 2 WHOLE EGGS

Meal 5 : 50G BROWN PASTA, TOMATO SAUCE,PEPERS,ONIONS,MUSHROOMS,100G BACON OR HAM.

Meal 6 : HURRICANE PROTEIN SHAKE VANILLA

FRI:

Meal 1 : 100G OATS ,25G RAISENS ,HONEY.

Meal 2 : 1 GRILLED CHICKEN BREAST

Meal 3 : 3 WHOLE EGGS ,30G CHEESE ,3 SPRING ONIONS

Meal 4 : TIN OF TUNA WITH LIGHT MAYO

Meal 5 : BAKED POTATO CHEESE BEANS SALAD

Meal 6 :HURRICANE PROTEIN SHAKE VANILLA

Thanks a lot

Grant


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi guys, i have switched to this diet now for 4 whole days and i am feeling much better got more strength and energy in the gym and im not sure if it is the placebo effect but i am sure my arm and chest has physicaly grown ??? also i have lost another 1lb in weight despite actualy eating lol thanks for prompting me to change my ways i am still happy to take any advice on how i can better this diet, also i am starting fasted cardio every morning after christmas and hopeing to get back out on the bike his week for 30-40mile ride.

thanks grant


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Doink said:


> Like I said before ultimate diet 2.0 suits your needs. It's a ckd based diet. Nobody going to sort your diet out for you, come up with something you feel would suffice and post it up for people to lookout. Put the legwork in yourself or pay a nutritionist to do it for you...


Ultimate diet is the nuts but i would suggest trying to lose a bit more before starting on it.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Found a free link to the Ultimate Diet 2.0.

http://www.acrobatplanet.com/non-fictions-ebook/pdf-ebook-ultimate-diet-20.html


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Cheers guys the laptop is now fixed so i am gunna download it and give it a go see how i get on  ,

thanks again for the advice

grant


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

Well done on progress so far mate,your doing very well for your age, I suffered from weight problems around your age too and theyv been the bane of my life - your doing the right thing addressing it now!

if keto is working keep it up!

if progress slows then have a couple of weeks off it to shock your body then get back into it

theres a diet called ultimate diet 2.0 which if you search the forum thats also a new one to try, theres an ebook somewhere on it and its top! im gonna be following this starting 2nd Jan!

Best of luck!

edit: just seen about RE:2.0 diet - give that a shot!


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Cheers buddy, i am now down to 14st 13lbs but my stomach has come in noticibly, i have taken some timeoff of that diet now but i will go back on to it hard when i start to cut in end of feb early march, goal atmo is add as much muscle as possible whilest maintaining my weight not as easy as i thought but i think ive found a ballence, i am gunna give both programs a go and see if they are benificial to me.

Thanks a lot grant

PS more pic and training info being added to journel tomorow when i get my camera bk from my sis lol


----------



## owen p (Feb 25, 2009)

J55TTC said:


> I do an hour either uphill walking or stationary cycle. Key thing is to keep heart rate at about 125 BPM
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 You will need to know your own rhr before you can figure out your personal fat burning heart rate.


----------

